# Bama/UGA game thread.



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Back and forth so far with the defenses getting the best of it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Richt doesn't have guts to go for it 4th and 1 in Bama territory.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

nice pass.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Matching up pretty evenly so far. Not so sure about the fumble though. Looked like his knee was down just before, but oh well. Looking forward to the battle.
Roll Tide!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Bama looks better right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

UGA not getting any pressure.  This may be ugly if they can't get a pass rush.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can we just play Bama football. Let those that NEED to go up tempo do so. That's not who we are and it of course showed on this drive. Up 3 Bama.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 3, 2015)

Griffith made one!!!! Roll Tide!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

UGA driving, Hunker Down and get 7.


----------



## weagle (Oct 3, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Griffith made one!!!! Roll Tide!



That may be huge.  Big confidence builder.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking better on this drive too tight?
Maybe get 27 or #1 outside the tackles?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

bogus penalty


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

This misdirection stupidity makes me ill.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

Bizarre series.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia is looking super tentative. Like they don't want to lose. Not good.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Final score may be 9-6.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> bogus penalty



That was a new one on me.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> This misdirection stupidity makes me ill.



Agree. And with my superior coaching skills,is at toss sweeps.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

3-3...nice defensive stand by Bama after that ridiculous penalty.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 3, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Bizarre series.



You ain't never lied


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

UGA doing some hitting.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Jordan Jenkins is getting held every play.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Bama has the better offensive game plan so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Trent Thompson got mugged on the TD run!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Untouched


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Touchdown Alabama.........

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

Rats


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

roll tide. Henry made that look easy. georgia d line looking soft.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Coker is playing better than Lambert.  Bama is doing a better job of running between the tackles.  Those are the two ingredients for success today.  Bama has 'em right now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Trent Thompson got mugged on the TD run!!



Saw that...but those boys in the striped shirts gotta see it. Good drive by Bama


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 3, 2015)

Gary Danielson just screamed yeah on that incompletion


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

lousy punt for uga.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

This is going to be a blowout.  UGA not making plays and refs allowing Bama to hold on offense and get a hand on UGA's WR's before the ball gets there on defense.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Gary Danielson just screamed yeah on that incompletion



He is actively rooting for Bama.  He got super excited about that one he thought the Bama WR caught.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Offensive play-calling is horrible.  Game over, UGA loses.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bama D is absolutely nasty today. 17-3 Bama!!!!

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

saaaaaweeeeet.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

blocked punt..TD   looks like Georgia is wetting their pants as usual in big games


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Offensive play-calling is horrible.  Game over, UGA loses.



Schott has tak n vanilla to a new level


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 3, 2015)

Ballgame Richt and staff in over their heads as usual.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Coker is playing better than Lambert.  Bama is doing a better job of running between the tackles.  Those are the two ingredients for success today.  Bama has 'em right now.



We can add better Special Teams to Bama's winning formula.


----------



## weagle (Oct 3, 2015)

Big special teams play.  Exactly what Bama needs to win this game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

nice 3 and out.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 3, 2015)

Run the ball


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

it will be 24-3 at the half and 31-3 shortly after.  Lambert is sleepwalking through this game.  He is moving in slow motion and about got sacked in the end zone because of it.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Boom!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2015)

Getting ugly


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

oh my, dawgsux secondary getting spanked.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2015)

Danielson is the best in the business. Alabama is better than southern


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lambert can't pass further than the line of scrimmage.  Oh look long pass touch down.  Not a Bama fan, but they showed up today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Coker finally hits with the longball!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

This is not looking good for ga


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> blocked punt..TD   looks like Georgia is wetting their pants as usual in big games



This^^^


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2015)

uga got this - just be patient.

jt


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

I hope they boo Lambert and Schottenheimer off the field if they do the same stuff again.   Wow a toss sweep for good yardage, it only took almost a whole half to figure it out.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

This is like watching the ACC play the SEC


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't believe I fell for the hype and picked Georgia, I should have known that Ricth would turn in a dud game


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Chubb starting to churn


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Lambert stinking it up.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Lambert is lost


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 3, 2015)

Uh oh!!!!!!?   Rtr


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Danielson is the best in the business. Alabama is better than southern



ANYBODY is better than Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Lambert is lost.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

How many yards has Chubb got today?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia needs to get Ramesy into the game sit Chubb down and throw the ball, Bama's secondary is not that good


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> How many yards has Chubb got today?



39 yards on 10 carries


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Georgia needs to get Ramesy into the game sit Chubb down and throw the ball, Bama's secondary is not that good



Sit Chubb down?  Step away from the meth pipe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Georgia needs to get Ramesy into the game sit Chubb down and throw the ball, Bama's secondary is not that good



better than the dwags. lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

What a half. Certainly surprised me too, guys.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Sit Chubb down?  Step away from the meth pipe.



the run aint working lose how ever you want to. Your losing by 21 no wonder Georgia is preforming like a typical Georgia team


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Embarrasing but not surprised.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Is that all y'all got?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2015)

bammers better get ready for a 2nd half whooping. write it down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that all y'all got?



nope. scarborough needs the ball


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 3, 2015)

Another year, more broken dreams Doggies


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm def up for a QB change for the second half. Georgia has been a better second half team this year, but have never been down. Hopefully we can get it going in the 2nd half on offense. I certainly haven't given up yet!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow it was 3-0 when I took a ride to the store, came back and it's 24-3 heading into half. Poor Dawgs thought they had a team cause they finally caught SC when they flat out suck


----------



## BG77 (Oct 3, 2015)

So tired of this year after year. Get so fired up then so let down. But what you gon do? Can't fire Richt. Ugggghhhh


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

You upset Dawg fans need to realize we still have a whole half to go. It's not over yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You upset Dawg fans need to realize we still have a whole half to go. It's not over yet.



Theres always a chance!!!!!! Come on Dawgs hunker down!!!!!!! PLEase for the love of sanity!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow it was 3-0 when I took a ride to the store, came back and it's 24-3 heading into half. Poor Dawgs thought they had a team cause they finally caught SC when they flat out suck



Was never sure about the team part but i really thought we had and O line....... Them boys getting whipped up front... BAD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Jordan Jenkins is getting held every play.


Yes on one of the long pass plays right in front of the official


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You upset Dawg fans need to realize we still have a whole half to go. It's not over yet.



Correct. My stomach is in knots right now.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Was never sure about the team part but i really thought we had and O line....... Them boys getting whipped up front... BAD! Go Dawgs!



Same here no QB he has no confidence


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm def up for a QB change for the second half. Georgia has been a better second half team this year, but have never been down. Hopefully we can get it going in the 2nd half on offense. I certainly haven't given up yet!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Ne need to change QB's the pass protection has been ok. UGA can't run the football thats the problem. Need to find a way to make Bama respect the run game......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

1st step, stop them on the 1st drive.  Now UGA has to get 7 and get some confidence.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

You guys wanted Ramsey, there he is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

can't believe what i'm seeing....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> You guys wanted Ramsey, there he is.



Exactly!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow pick 6... Dang


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm canceling my subscription.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

He locked on to Godwin and never looked away.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> can't believe what i'm seeing....



I can I have one or two games a year this happens But,,,,, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm def up for a QB change for the second half. Georgia has been a better second half team this year, but have never been down. Hopefully we can get it going in the 2nd half on offense. I certainly haven't given up yet!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Maybe not after his first throw of the second half!!!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 3, 2015)

Total implosion.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

Ugh


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2015)

It'sa gettin' UGAly


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

I bet i kill a Boon and Crocket this year at least my odds will be a lot better because thats where my Saturdays will be spent in the woods!!


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 3, 2015)

Now we see why Ramsey didn't get to be the starter!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Y'all just wait till next year!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

Our offensive line is getting smoked.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 3, 2015)

Lol, the puppy dogs thought they might win a NC this year, like every other year.

Y'all still got time to watch a real team from GA..... Tomorrow at 1 when the big boys play.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Bama is putting on a clinic.  Gotta respect Bama for bouncing back from the loss and going on the road to stomp a Top 10 opponent.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Where's that lip-flappin' Browning Slayer at? Come take this hiney spanking like the rest of us Dawgs, son!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

I know you watching this thread!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Schottenheimer just flat out stinks this game.  3 straight runs up the middle into a 8 man front.  No toss sweeps, no screens, no throws to the TE's.   Defense has played ok, but a free TD to a blocked punt and the pick 6.  I take that back-easy throw and catch for a first down.  UGA is getting outplayed and outcoached every step of the way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

weagle said:


> Total implosion.



nope. just another dominating bama performance against an over hyped team.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Good luck Dawgs I'm hoping you can come back and knock Bama out of contention in the west. I'm gonna go start worrying about da Gatars


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Team has given up. Now stupid penalties.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

Now you guys know why I wasn't running my mouth about this game all week like some.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Reminds me of too many Florida games


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Where's that lip-flappin' Browning Slayer at? Come take this hiney spanking like the rest of us Dawgs, son!



didnt he guarantee a dwag title this year.


----------



## BigCats (Oct 3, 2015)

It's paid there no way u go from the line up ga has to playing the way they are it's all political just like the blocked kick ga Guy looks at fellow and turns the other way letting him block kick I'll give credit where it's due Alabama's looking good


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh snap! and we have to play the team that beat Bama at 7:00


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

I was one who truly felt we would win. I was at least expecting a pretty good game, regardless. Sure didn't expect this crap.

Hopefully we can win on out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

All you uga fans just look silly now. Told you guys. Haven't even played a good team yet yall think you are good smh. Go back home uga fans yall are drunk! See you next week..the game for the sec east!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all just wait till next year!



As stated since '81.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> didnt he guarantee a dwag title this year.



He did and I did too.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

The tone was set in the 1st quarter when Richt didn't have the guts to go for it on 4th down in Bama territory.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

One more TD and Alabama can put their second string in


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

Slayer will be Mia for the rest of week now..he's prolly embarrassed as I would be.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

looks like the red out signs in atl didnt work.


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats Bama. You beat the pants off of us. Now, how in the world did y'all lose to Ole Miss? I predict you will win the NC again.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

All started with the first pass of the game. It was short armed and late. He was off from the get go. Had he made that pass....different game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't like Bama. Maybe we should stop being the "good guy program" and start running with the devil. Then we can win it all&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I prefer to do the right think win or lose


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats Bama!


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> The tone was set in the 1st quarter when Richt didn't have the guts to go for it on 4th down in Bama territory.



I agree


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

It is what it is...you have to have thick skin to root for the DAWGS...BUT I'm GA born, and GA bread, and when I die I'll be UGA dead....GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Front 7 beast mode


Rtr


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

What do you know a toss sweep and it worked.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Sony Michel is playing harder than anybody wearing red!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 3, 2015)

I hereby make the motion.....

No more using the phrase "pulling a Clemson...."

It is to be hereby replaced with "pulling a UGA"...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

Interception


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

great looking pass on the INT


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

Boy...Ramsey sucks.

His passes are softballs


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2015)

This game just didn't seem right from the beginning. UGA didn't show up at all.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

The game is over, I question Saban for leaving the starters in I officially  hate Sabin.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I hope ACL start breaking! For for Bama's starters!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

why dont they play the second best qb in merica.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Go dog


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I hope ACL start breaking! For for Bama's starters!




Even though I hate Bama....never wish injury on anyone. At least have a little class.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

even the game clock has gone home.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Unreal


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Unreal...smh


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I hope ACL start breaking! For for Bama's starters!



Sore loser huh


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome to the SEC west


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Good game Bama guys..... y'all came to play and the Dawgs just showed up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

Hahahahaha! Slayer!? Slayer?! Calling slayer?!? Will he man up and post tonight?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

Now UGA fumbled


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 3, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> bammers better get ready for a 2nd half whooping. write it down.



Crickets!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahahahaha! Slayer!? Slayer?! Calling slayer?!? Will he man up and post tonight?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

nice run chubb.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Lil late there buddy


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Crickets!!!!!!



Hey  - I missed one.


----------



## weagle (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats to Nick Chubb.  

Class act all the way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

I give our cheerleaders a lot of credit, they all have a big smile on their faces and are still cheering! Bless their hearts!


----------



## BigCats (Oct 3, 2015)

A little late but alteast we scored


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

At least one thing goes our way


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats to Chubb! Solid run to keep his streak going. Was looking extremely unlikely until he broke that one off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Ohio State 20
Indiana 17

bout to go into the 4th


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Gt getting beat


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

I just don't agree with letting up with so much time left.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

Even with the probable loss....season is far from over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Move over, Herschel! Nick Chubb has his 13th straight game with 100+ Rush Yds to make school history.







At least some good news in the game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't agree with letting up with so much time left.



Me either. It's so hard to regain that momentum


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sore loser huh



Not sore, explain to me please why he's still playing his starters.  Enlightenment me with your trailer park wisdom


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Not sore, explain to me please why he's still playing his starters.  Enlightenment me with your trailer park wisdom





Loser


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2015)

Man it is tuff to watch this. Bama came to play!

Congrats to Chubb!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

What say you smart guy


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Loser



Weak


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

You must be a first year dog fan


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

There goes Henry again


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Well??


----------



## Headshot (Oct 3, 2015)

weagle said:


> Congrats to Nick Chubb.
> 
> Class act all the way.



X 2!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You must be a first year dog fan



Dude I'm 41 and been watching dawgs since I was born. How old are you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahahahaha! Slayer!? Slayer?! Calling slayer?!? Will he man up and post tonight?



LOL!! Calling a man out when I'm on your "Ignore List"... Hint, Genious.. You can't see my posts.. You won't see this one! Typical Vol education!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

So if you if we left in Nick Chubb after your winning 38-10 in the 4th...you'd be hunky dory? What ever dude. They just went for it on 4th down again..with the staters


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

Someone quote slayer I GOTTA see what his excus is!!! Hahahahha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Bama has a chip on that shoulder!! My hat is off to ya! Bring on tge Avatar!

Still trying to figure out why Henry is still carrying the rock..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Someone quote slayer I GOTTA see what his excus is!!! Hahahahha



Why??? If you got him on ignore what does it matter to you.......lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Someone quote slayer I GOTTA see what his excus is!!! Hahahahha



Yeah.. please qoute post #180... What an idiot...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama has a chip on that shoulder!! My hat is off to ya! Bring on tge Avatar!
> 
> Still trying to figure out why Henry is still carrying the rock..



Extra scrimmage time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

And #185...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> LOL!! Calling a man out when I'm on your "Ignore List"... Hint, Genious.. You can't see my posts.. You won't see this one! Typical Vol education!



You two have at it next week


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> LOL!! Calling a man out when I'm on your "Ignore List"... Hint, Genious.. You can't see my posts.. You won't see this one! Typical Vol education!



Just cause Slayer ask for it to be done........


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

They're still playing their starters because this is a big boy ball game not some junior college you're playing for show.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

No one excuses, but I do think the wet field was a Bama bonus....heavy OL and down hill backs negated any UGA speed advantage on D, and hurt UGAs back ability to do what they do well ...see the field and adjust....Bama was the better team today..maybe we will see you in December


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

They gave him 15 yards for running his mouth?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> No one excuses, but I do think the wet field was a Bama bonus....heavy OL and down hill backs negated any UGA speed advantage on D, and hurt UGAs back ability to do what they do well ...see the field and adjust....Bama was the better team today..maybe we will see you in December



And our D is slow???


This game came down to teams front 7 and QB play


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Why??? If you got him on ignore what does it matter to you.......lol



Because he said Uga was the best team in the nation and going to win the national champ. I just want to see his excuses lol


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2015)

I think we'll see this matchup again in the SECCG.  As MCBuck just mentioned, the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, unless Schottenheimer refuses to utilize the toss sweep and TE's.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think we'll see this matchup again in the SECCG.  As MCBuck just mentioned, the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, unless Schottenheimer refuses to utilize the toss sweep and TE's.





And the excuses begin folks


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

UGA won't be in the seccg


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> UGA won't be in the seccg



But but but. The field was wet


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

Another interception


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Not gonna read back in this thread so I'm sure this has already been said, but the Dawgs wet the bed in yet another big game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Boy we looked ridiculous out there today! Pathetic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well Dawgs, I know exactly how you feel. There are some days when NOTHING goes your way.
Good luck the rest of the year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think we'll see this matchup again in the SECCG.  As MCBuck just mentioned, the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, unless Schottenheimer refuses to utilize the toss sweep and TE's.



nope. yall got beat. no excuses. man up and accept it.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think we'll see this matchup again in the SECCG.  As MCBuck just mentioned, the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, unless Schottenheimer refuses to utilize the toss sweep and TE's.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

But the field was wet guys


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2015)

And the Dawgs are once again house broken.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't win the big games... I always ignored that comment about Richt.... I reckon it's true. Congrats Bammers! Y'all absolutely dominated the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well Dawgs, I know exactly how you feel. There are some days when NOTHING goes your way.
> Good luck the rest of the year.



Same to y'all, bud. Hope we get another shot at y'all this year. Hope the outcome will be different too.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. yall got beat. no excuses. man up and accept it.



Find that funny since you wouldn't man up about the Ole Miss game?



GG Bama. Ya'll flat outplayed us. Came in with a chip on your shoulder and omitted us. Look forward to the possible matchup in the Dome.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Spanked 2015


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 3, 2015)

To quote Cousin Eddie, I haven't seen a beating like that since someone put a banana in my pants and turned a monkey loose.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think we'll see this matchup again in the SECCG.  As MCBuck just mentioned, the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, unless Schottenheimer refuses to utilize the toss sweep and TE's.



Whatever makes you feel better. You have been whining about everything the whole game. When you wake up in the morning it is still going to be a blow out whoopen.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Good win for the Tide.  Y'all needed it. Impressive game all the way around.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2015)

Fire CMR


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats to the tiders! Total domination! Nothing more to say


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Fire CMR



He's a great guy!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He's a great guy!



He will still beat the Barn!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He will still beat the Barn!



But it won't be in the SECCG!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Find that funny since you wouldn't man up about the Ole Miss game?
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bama. Ya'll flat outplayed us. Came in with a chip on your shoulder and omitted us. Look forward to the possible matchup in the Dome.



buckroar, go post up any excuses you can find that i made in regard to bama losing to ole miss. Infact, go check the last 2 or 3 pages of that game thread and you will see i stated early no excuses that we got beat. that was the only comment i made a about that game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> But it won't be in the SECCG!



No it won't the Gus Bus won't make it there......


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No it won't the Gus Bus won't make it there......



The saints gonna puke at least one more time this year.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well Dawgs, I know exactly how you feel. There are some days when NOTHING goes your way.
> Good luck the rest of the year.



One good run by Chubb was about the only thing they did all day.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> buckroar, go post up any excuses you can find that i made in regard to bama losing to ole miss. Infact, go check the last 2 or 3 pages of that game thread and you will see i stated early no excuses that we got beat. that was the only comment i made a about that game.



My bad maybe it wasnt you but some Bama fan was posting excuses about the game.

went back and looked you were right I was wrong. My bad. Looks like the comment was on another Forum I am on not here.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Not gonna read back in this thread so I'm sure this has already been said, but the Dawgs wet the bed in yet another big game.



And that says it all

Expect that BAMA is the reason we wet the bed


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> My bad maybe it wasnt you but some Bama fan was posting excuses about the game.
> 
> went back and looked you were right I was wrong. My bad. Looks like the comment was on another Forum I am on not here.



Not I 

I don't remember any off hand that were


Spanked 2015


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> The saints gonna puke at least one more time this year.



Yep most likely next week in Knoxville or Jacksonville. Pruitt knows how to stop the Gus bus.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> My bad maybe it wasnt you but some Bama fan was posting excuses about the game.
> 
> went back and looked you were right I was wrong. My bad. Looks like the comment was on another Forum I am on not here.



cheers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> But it won't be in the SECCG!



You are correct... After Auburn goes 7-6, it will be tough for them to get in.. 

An Auburn fan talking crap... After Jacksonville State..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

My Hats off to you Bammers again! Great Execution today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> My Hats off to you Bammers again! Great Execution today!



feel free to use my avatar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> My Hats off to you Bammers again! Great Execution today!



We were just as shocked as you were. Coker got sloppy in the 2nd half but he way outdid his usual performance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> feel free to use my avatar.



Post it... It won't let me save it as the right file extension..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We were just as shocked as you were. Coker got sloppy in the 2nd half but he way outdid his usual performance.




Your WR's were making some awesome catches, especially in that weather!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> feel free to use my avatar.





Browning Slayer said:


> Post it... It won't let me save it as the right file extension..



Unless Robert will switch it!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 3, 2015)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless Robert will switch it!



Done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Done.



Thank ya sir!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer will be Mia for the rest of week now..he's prolly embarrassed as I would be.



Nope! We lost to Bama... I would be WAY MORE EMBARRASSED losing to Arkansas... 

OPEN MOUTH REALLY WIDE.... INSERT BOTH FEET!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! We lost to Bama... I would be WAY MORE EMBARRASSED losing to Arkansas...
> 
> OPEN MOUTH REALLY WIDE.... INSERT BOTH FEET!



they lost to a team who lost to Toledo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they lost to a team who lost to Toledo.



We lost an ODR but we picked up a 2nd cousin in 4x4...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And our D is slow???
> 
> 
> This game came down to teams front 7 and QB play



No. Not by any stretch is Bamas D slow...the wet field was an advantage to Bamas heavier OL..and DL too...size matters....UGAs defense and OL are each predicated on being quick and that wasn't happening today, but bottom line is we got whipped no matter how you cut it, so it doesn't matter. Whipped is whipped.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> the wet field negated UGA's smaller fast defense, in the dome this would be a completely different game, .



completely different he says


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> No. Not by any stretch is Bamas D slow...the wet field was an advantage to Bamas heavier OL..and DL too...size matters....UGAs defense and OL are each predicated on being quick and that wasn't happening today, but bottom line is we got whipped no matter how you cut it, so it doesn't matter. Whipped is whipped.



That's what I was saying.  Bama outplayed UGA and got outcoached every step of the way, I just think a dry field would have made for a closer game.  Bobo never called a game that bad.  UGA's staple play is the toss sweep and it only got ran 3 times max and every time UGA got positive yards.  Failure to use the TE's and short throws was just stupid.  

I can't wait until Eason gets here, then Hockman after that.  The QB situation should have settled itself before fall practice started.  I am to the point where I want Bauta on the field.  At least he gives a legitimate run threat from the QB position.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 4, 2015)

Been a Georgia fan since the 1950's and I think this was the worst game I've ever seen them play.

Richt has one long shot for redemption and probably his job...SEC Championship. I think Bama will be there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2015)

Milli Vanilli is alive and well with there hit song "blame it on the rain"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Milli Vanilli is alive and well with there hit song "blame it on the rain"





Bama still sucks.. UGA just sucks A WHOLE LOT more! 

I was cringing every time I watched the RB's plant to change direction..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> This is going to be a blowout.  UGA not making plays and refs allowing Bama to hold on offense and get a hand on UGA's WR's before the ball gets there on defense.



cant make this stuff up


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Jordan Jenkins is getting held every play.



EVERY play he says


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2015)

Just watched the game for the first time, it was a lot better than on wsb 750 am. Those announcers should be fired.


----------



## bamajax (Oct 6, 2015)

Mark Richt needs to have more control and discipline on players acting up on the field. What Georgia done before the game going over to where Alabama comes out of the tunnel and then going out to the middle of the field right before they went end after warm ups jumping up and down acting like there is no discipline. Alabama does not act this way. Alabama plays between the lines and leaves it on the field. This is just another everybody run out on the field when we score a touchdown or let's do a black out. Those thing may work in Pop Warner league but not Big Boy College Football. Or as the saying goes Grown Man Football. For sure Alabama looked liked Men Saturday and Georgia did not look like or act like Men. Richt is a Great Man and Good Coach. Saban is a Good Man and a Great Coach. It was a pleasure to sit in Sanford stadium Saturday night and watch all the Georgia faithful walking out the stadium and down the train tracks. Oh what a night.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2015)

bamajax said:


> Mark Richt needs to have more control and discipline on players acting up on the field. What Georgia done before the game going over to where Alabama comes out of the tunnel and then going out to the middle of the field right before they went end after warm ups jumping up and down acting like there is no discipline. Alabama does not act this way. Alabama plays between the lines and leaves it on the field. This is just another everybody run out on the field when we score a touchdown or let's do a black out. Those thing may work in Pop Warner league but not Big Boy College Football. Or as the saying goes Grown Man Football. For sure Alabama looked liked Men Saturday and Georgia did not look like or act like Men. Richt is a Great Man and Good Coach. Saban is a Good Man and a Great Coach. It was a pleasure to sit in Sanford stadium Saturday night and watch all the Georgia faithful walking out the stadium and down the train tracks. Oh what a night.



Rut roh, You just did it. Take cover.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

bamajax said:


> Mark Richt needs to have more control and discipline on players acting up on the field. What Georgia done before the game going over to where Alabama comes out of the tunnel and then going out to the middle of the field right before they went end after warm ups jumping up and down acting like there is no discipline. Alabama does not act this way. Alabama plays between the lines and leaves it on the field. This is just another everybody run out on the field when we score a touchdown or let's do a black out. Those thing may work in Pop Warner league but not Big Boy College Football. Or as the saying goes Grown Man Football. For sure Alabama looked liked Men Saturday and Georgia did not look like or act like Men. Richt is a Great Man and Good Coach. Saban is a Good Man and a Great Coach. It was a pleasure to sit in Sanford stadium Saturday night and watch all the Georgia faithful walking out the stadium and down the train tracks. Oh what a night.




Was a great example of a team that's "never been there" before. Thug crap is very comical.  Especially at the hands of a Beatdown!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

Sandford and Sons stadium emptied quickly:bounce


Lamont...you big dummy!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2015)

bamajax said:


> Mark Richt needs to have more control and discipline on players acting up on the field. What Georgia done before the game going over to where Alabama comes out of the tunnel and then going out to the middle of the field right before they went end after warm ups jumping up and down acting like there is no discipline. Alabama does not act this way. Alabama plays between the lines and leaves it on the field. This is just another everybody run out on the field when we score a touchdown or let's do a black out. Those thing may work in Pop Warner league but not Big Boy College Football. Or as the saying goes Grown Man Football. For sure Alabama looked liked Men Saturday and Georgia did not look like or act like Men. Richt is a Great Man and Good Coach. Saban is a Good Man and a Great Coach. *It was a pleasure to sit in Sanford stadium Saturday night and watch all the Georgia faithful walking out the stadium and down the train tracks.* Oh what a night.



Did it look anything like this?
http://fanbuzz.rare.us/story/leavin...r-tide-fans-especially-with-players-watching/


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Did it look anything like this?
> http://fanbuzz.rare.us/story/leavin...r-tide-fans-especially-with-players-watching/



No, only some of the Bama fans left. The only fans left in UGA's stadium after the third qtr were Bama fans...

Actually though, it looked like this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2015)

Classless Thugzz, they're everywhere, but they abound in Athens, both in the stands and on the field..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Was a great example of a team that's "never been there" before. Thug crap is very comical.  Especially at the hands of a Beatdown!



You Bama fans are classy winners. Which hubris is this? ^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

I wonder what will come of this?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder what will come of this?



"it is a tale, Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing." - Shakespeare, William - Macbeth


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "it is a tale, Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
> Signifying nothing." - Shakespeare, William - Macbeth


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

THWG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "it is a tale, Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
> Signifying nothing." - Shakespeare, William - Macbeth



Or to put it in the words of Reggie Ragland, D-back for Bama. "I couldn't believe they were doing that, talking all of that trash and bowing up on us coming out of the tunnel. It's one thing to talk trash, it's another thing to be able to back it up"

Touche' Reggie, touche'.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

Did any bama fans get mugged? I didn't hear of any trees getting killed in ttown or another fan shooting another cause they didn't get mad enough over the loss.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

riprap said:


> Did any bama fans get mugged? I didn't hear of any trees getting killed in ttown or another fan shooting another cause they didn't get mad enough over the loss.



Classless.. no class.. you dog fans have no class


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Classless.. no class.. you dog fans have no class



Bama Thug. ^


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sandford and Sons stadium emptied quickly:bounce
> 
> 
> Lamont...you big dummy!!



Reminds me of the Ga - Bama game in Birmingham  where Pulpwood Smith shredded bama, where stadiums clear quickly when a beat down is happening......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Beat Bama




win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

38 -


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

38 is not a good number for the dwags.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 38 is not a good number for the dwags.



Pffttt... Richt let Bama win that game.. He didn't think you guys could come back from a 2nd loss. He's not worried about being down 2 games. Richt doesn't get to "really" coaching until he's down by 2. Just look at his history..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2015)

Looking forward to putting a whooping on Bama in the SEC championship game and ruining Bama's playoff hopes. Dawgs' are going to be ready for sweet revenge in the dome. Only way Bama will have a chance is if the sprinkler system malfunctions and stays on for the entire game. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Classless.. no class.. you dog fans have no class



Class??? Bama boys don't even know what class or a classroom is.. 

Bama's definition of schooling is "What type of chew spits the farthest"... 

Then you go to Language Arts.. Lesson of the Day...
"Row Tide" or "Roll Tide"... Please put this in a sentence.. "I have to Row during a low Tide".... "What is a Tide? An elephunt".

History Class... "What is Bama's mascot"??
Umm...errrr...duh.... An elephunt??

Math... "What is 2+4"? 
Ummm.... Errrr.... "Dang"!!!!
I have to take my shoes off...


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

Can't wait to see Ole Miss representing the west in the dome.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> Can't wait to see Ole Miss representing the west in the dome.



I'm thinking Texas A&M will take the Rebel Black Bears out of the equation saturday.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Texas A&M will take the Rebel Black Bears out of the equation saturday.



Nah...Memphis was the wake up call.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Class??? Bama boys don't even know what class or a classroom is..
> 
> Bama's definition of schooling is "What type of chew spits the farthest"...
> 
> ...



And then we hit the Dr's office for the physical...

Open your mouth so we can check your teeth? "Ummm... Errrrrr..." "Is this a Math test"?? "You said, teeth"... "I only haves a toof"...

Ok.. eye exam... "read the letters from the top"... Ummmm... errrrrr... dang it... "Does it say row tide"? No, it's an "E"....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

*Oh we know Math.......*

19+19= 38









Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 19+19= 38
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouch


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 19+19= 38
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bout counting down, is reading next?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Class??? Bama boys don't even know what class or a classroom is..
> 
> Bama's definition of schooling is "What type of chew spits the farthest"...
> 
> ...


I'm constantly amazed at the number of idiot alabama fans that dont even know what there mascots name is


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm constantly amazed at the number of idiot alabama fans that dont even know what there mascots name is



Good 

Then you just admitted we're "constantly" living rent free in you ur head

Rtr



Woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You bout counting down, is reading next?





nineteen plus nineteen equals thirty eight


B
E
A
T
D
O
W 
N




Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good
> 
> Then you just admitted we're "constantly" living rent free in you ur head
> 
> ...



Not living in my head.....they just living all around me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Not living in my head......



Uh huh



Rtr
Woooooooooooooo


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

dawgs will benefit from the bye week. think the uf game will be closer than many expect. godog16


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm constantly amazed at the number of idiot alabama fans that dont even know what there mascots name is



I am amazed that one can call another an idiot and not know when to use "there" or "their".


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I am amazed that one can call another an idiot and not know when to use "there" or "their".



it's the fault of all the people living around him


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I am amazed that one can call another an idiot and not know when to use "there" or "their".



must have graduated from valdosta st


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> it's the fault of all the people living around him



Always somebody elses fault. Heck I think it is CMR's fault. He probably told him not to worry about school that it is not important and whether he passes English class or not he will still love him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Always somebody elses fault. Heck I think it is CMR's fault. He probably told him not to worry about school that it is not important and whether he passes English class or not he will still love him.



Yep


make more money being a high board diver


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 23, 2015)

^^^^Bandwagon fans ,just like the legion of toothless cohorts that dont know the mascots name.His name is elephant


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> ^^^^Bandwagon fans ,just like the legion of toothless cohorts that dont know the mascots name.His name is elephant



Oh that really hurts me said no one ever!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 23, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> must have graduated from valdosta st



I have a degree from Valdosta State.  Most of the people from Alabama probably couldn't get into Valdosta State.  I know the difference in the two words and I know a bunch of inbreed Alabama idiots when I see THEIR posts!  

The game is over and the thread is dead when Alabama fans start trying to act smart!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> must have graduated from valdosta st


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dang Mud-Duck... You Mad? 

Roll Tide... Rammer Jammer!


----------

